# Postfix liefer keine Mails ab

## Jörg Brakebusch

hi,

ich habe gerade Postfix installiert und eingerichtet. Mein Porblem ist nun, 

das z.B. Fetchmail die Mails abholt und an Postfix weiterleitet, doch 

Postfix ist nicht in der Lage die Mails weiterzuleiten. In meiner mail.log 

erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:

>Nov 26 12:36:08 tsunami postfix/qmgr[6325]: 5CFD823C426: 

from=<joerg@tsunami.home.net>, size=986, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

>Nov 26 12:36:22 tsunami postfix/master[5811]: warning: process 

/usr/lib/postfix/local pid 6328 killed by signal 11

>Nov 26 12:36:22 tsunami postfix/master[5811]: warning: 

/usr/lib/postfix/local: bad command startup -- throttling

Scheint ein Rechteproblem zu sein, doch wo gebe ich entsprechnde Rechte frei 

bzw. stelle sie ein?

Schon mal Danke.

Gruß

Jörg

----------

## KiLLaCaT

wart, ich schau im schlauen buch nach!

----------

## KiLLaCaT

warum leitet bei dir fetchmail die mails an postfix weiter, das macht doch keinen sinn?

----------

## Jörg Brakebusch

Hi,

hab' mich wohl etwas unklar ausgedrückt. 

Es handelt sich um Mail, welche ich bei einem ISP abhole (via Fetchmail), Fetchmail übergibt sie dann an den MTA (Postfix) und Postfix gibt sie in das jeweilige lokale Postfach bzw. an z.b. Procmail. Es ist nun allerdings so, dass Postfix die Mails nicht in das jeweilige Postfach schreibt  :Sad: 

In der main.cf ist allerdings "mail_spool_directory = /var/mail" eingegeben.

So habe ich das bisher verstanden (ich lasse mich allerdings auch eines besseren belehren...).

Gruß

.jb

----------

## KiLLaCaT

wie hast du fetchmail gesagt, dass es die post postfix geben soll?

und wie hast du es geschafft dass posfix sie dann an procmail gibt?

afaik kann postfix ja nur mails direkt verschicken, oder an einen anderen smtp geben.

und wieso machst du die weiterleitung an die entsprechenden user ueber 3 ecken? du kannst fetchmail ja direkt sagen, wohin damit. wenn du die mails vorher filtern willst (spam, postfach m/ aliases,...) kannst du fetchmail das auch sagen. du brauchst eigentlich kein postfix, das macht (fast)nur probleme. nichtmal zum mailen. stattdessen kannst du deinen smtp-server vom isp nehmen, oder auch sendmail.

MfG

jax

----------

## vicay

 *Jörg Brakebusch wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> hab' mich wohl etwas unklar ausgedrückt. 
> 
> Es handelt sich um Mail, welche ich bei einem ISP abhole (via Fetchmail), Fetchmail übergibt sie dann an den MTA (Postfix) und Postfix gibt sie in das jeweilige lokale Postfach bzw. an z.b. Procmail. Es ist nun allerdings so, dass Postfix die Mails nicht in das jeweilige Postfach schreibt 
> ...

 

Hallo,

kann fetchmail denn nicht direkt in ein postfach schreiben,

oder gibt es einen speziellen grund, warum du noch ein

postfix davorschaltest?

Bzgl deiner fehlermeldung, kannst du ja mal

verifizieren, ob der mailbox-inhaber unter /var/mail eine mbox-datei

ablegen darf. Soweit mir bekannt ist, läuft der postfix local

delivery agent immer unter der UserID des Postfachinhabers.

Ansonsten kannst du auch mit einer home-mailbox arbeiten.

Dabei wird die mbox innnerhalb des nutzer-homedirs angelegt

main.cf:

```

home_mailbox=.mail

```

führt dazu, dass mail zb für den Nutzer klaus

unter /home/klaus/.mail abgelegt wird. 

Beste Grüsse

vicay

----------

## Jörg Brakebusch

@KiLLaCaT

Natürlich kann Mails direkt über meinen ISP versenden, doch ich möchte einen MTA nutzen um z.b. Mail von einem lokalen User zum anderen zu senden. Warum sollte ich mir die Konfiguration von Sendmail antun, wenn es auch einfacher geht (prinzipiell Postfix -- ist eine weitverbreitete Meinung im Netz).

Fetchmail gibt nach dem Abholen der Mails diese automatisch an den jeweiligen MTA (in meinem Fall Postfix) zur lokalen Verarbeitung weiter (beim dem Aufruf von fetchmail -a -vvvv sehr schon zu sehen (ja es sind 4 v's, jedes v macht die Ausgabe präzieser)) - es gibt auch eine Möglichkeit, dass Fetchmail direkt in das jeweilig Postfach schreibt doch davon habe ich bisher nur gehört (will ich aber auch nicht nutzen...  :Wink:  )

Das Postfix die Mail an Procmail geben kann habe ich nur am Rande mitbekommen, ich nutze das zur Zeit noch nicht. Doch auch das werde ich noch herausfinden  :Smile:  .

Gruß

.jb

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *Jörg Brakebusch wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>  - es gibt auch eine Möglichkeit, dass Fetchmail direkt in das jeweilig Postfach schreibt doch davon habe ich bisher nur gehört (will ich aber auch nicht nutzen...  )

 

dann wirds zeit, dass du das mal in wirklichkeit machst. und ich versteh nicht, warum du das nicht nutzen willst. 

und ich hab noch nie gehoert, dass fetchmail sowas stanardmaessig tut.

----------

## Jörg Brakebusch

So, das Problem ist behoben, hatte sich wohl ein Fehler beim Kompilieren eingeschlichen - einfach nochmal emerge postfix und es lief  :Wink: .

@KiLLaCaT

lt. z.b. LinuxUser09/2001 holt fetchmail die Mail vom jeweiligen Server ab und liefert sie über den Port 25 an den lokalen MTA. Dies Tut fetchmail ohne besondere Aufrufe.

Probiere mal deinen MTA zu beenden und fetchmail -a -vvvv zu starten. 

Gibt es Fehlermeldungen?

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Antworten.

.jb

----------

## Jörg Brakebusch

So, das Problem ist behoben, hatte sich wohl ein Fehler beim Kompilieren eingeschlichen - einfach nochmal emerge postfix und es lief  :Wink: .

@KiLLaCaT

lt. z.b. LinuxUser09/2001 holt fetchmail die Mail vom jeweiligen Server ab und liefert sie über den Port 25 an den lokalen MTA. Dies Tut fetchmail ohne besondere Aufrufe.

Probiere mal deinen MTA zu beenden und fetchmail -a -vvvv zu starten. 

Gibt es Fehlermeldungen?

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Antworten.

.jb

----------

## Jörg Brakebusch

So, das Problem ist behoben, hatte sich wohl ein Fehler beim Kompilieren eingeschlichen - einfach nochmal emerge postfix und es lief  :Wink: .

@KiLLaCaT

lt. z.b. LinuxUser09/2001 holt fetchmail die Mail vom jeweiligen Server ab und liefert sie über den Port 25 an den lokalen MTA. Dies Tut fetchmail ohne besondere Aufrufe.

Probiere mal deinen MTA zu beenden und fetchmail -a -vvvv zu starten. 

Gibt es Fehlermeldungen?

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Antworten.

.jb

----------

## Jörg Brakebusch

Ups,

irgendwie ist meine Internetverbindung ins Stottern geraten  :Embarassed: 

Der Beitrag sollte nur einmal erscheinen...

Gruß

Jörg

----------

